# Configuring Router for PPPoE connection



## theterminator (Jul 4, 2013)

My brother is facing problems while installing router (Tp-link TL-WR740N 150 Mbps Wireless Router without Modem) in his home. The broadband connection is of a local company in South Gujarat. Till now, he used to connect to the Internet by launching a shortcut where he would enter a user id and password given by his ISP , so I am guessing his connection is of PPPoE type (I don't live at his place). 

Now, he has plugged in the ethernet cable into the WAN port of the router & connected his laptop to the router via the LAN cable provided by TP-Link. But while installing the router (by running the CD given in the box), an error is displayed while entering login credentials of the connection that the cable is unplugged. I have also made him establish a wireless connection between the router and laptop & go to tplinklogin.net via browser & set up there. But the same problem is showing up after entering login credentials & clicking connect. 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=11194&stc=1


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 4, 2013)

ask clearly which connection your brother was using before & with what modem/router.i don't know of any cable broadband which use desktop dialer.only ISP's which usually use this way of connecting are ADSL providers like airtel,bsnl & mtnl.Reliance & many other cable ISP's use web page based login.


----------



## theterminator (Jul 4, 2013)

This is his first router, there is no modem installed at home. Before this (or even now as router is not configured), internet is accessed by plugging in the ethernet cable into the laptop's port & Internet access is enabled after launching the dial up. Also, there is no landline phone installed. I am sure that the connection is of PPPoE type.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 4, 2013)

never heard of such login process for a cable ISP.which WAN connection type are you selecting anyway?try all of them one by one with username/password option.also when directly connected to cable isp run ipconfig /all command in command prompt & post the result.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 4, 2013)

I am using the same router but I have a mtnl(Delhi)  bb so it didn't caused me any problem while I was installing it. 
Maybe he should contact the service provider and tell them to come at his place to solve the issue.


----------



## theterminator (Jul 8, 2013)

Issue is resolved. The problem was from the ISP's side. The executives there had to give access permission for Wi-Fi service. This, they didn't mention when on the telephone. Brother went to their office & things were sorted out amicably there. 

PS: I find there infrastructure quite different from others as whitestar_999 also pointed out. An ADSL type connection without a landline installed at home.


----------

